
The Best Map of Moscow [1997?] - my_first_acct
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/97unclass/balawski.html
======
my_first_acct
The article describes how the CIA made the map; here is the map itself:
[https://www.loc.gov/resource/g7064m.ct002865/](https://www.loc.gov/resource/g7064m.ct002865/)

